# منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة



## الأرجوان (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

منظم الجزم الشفاف الأمريكى 

ووووووووصل 

يشيل كمية كبيرة من الجزم و شكله أنيق مرررررة

وفوق كل هذا صناعة ممتاااازة 

متوفر بالجملة فقط


وهاذي صورته








أفضل و اشيك من الصينـــــــــــــــى بمليوووووون مرررررررررررررة 

اقل طلب لتاجرات و اصحاب المحلات 10 درازن 

موفقين


----------



## الأرجوان (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

سبحان الله و بحمده


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

السلام عليكم 
كم سعرة جملة


----------



## الأرجوان (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

هلا حبوبة

لك رسالة عالخاص


----------



## خوخه (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

كم سعره وكيف اتواصل معك


----------



## الأرجوان (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

لك رسالة عالخاص عسووووووولة


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## الأرجوان (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

حياااااااااااااااك حبوبة

تسلمين


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

موووووووووووووووووووووووووفقه


----------



## الأرجوان (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

وياااااااااك يالغلا


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

موفقه يااااااااااقلبي


----------



## أم عايد (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

ممكن أعرف كم سعره جمله


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

للررررفع ,,


----------



## الزنبقه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

كم السعر وشلون نتواصل حبيبتي وكم حبه بالدرزن


----------



## الأرجوان (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

اعتذر منكم حبوبات الكمية انتهت 

مووووووفقين


----------



## عاشقة المطر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: منظم الجزم الأمريــــــــكى وصل بالجملة*

كم سعره أختي 

موفقين


----------

